# Violence



## s_a_n_t_i

Hi guys! I need help with this, is for a school project. "Violence" in many languages as possible.
I already have...

Violencia (Spanish)
Violence (English)
Violência (Portuguese)
العنف (Arabic)
폭력 (Korean)
暴力 (Japanese)
Gewalttätigkeit (German)
Violenza (Italian)

Please help me.
Thanks in advance,
Santi.


----------



## charlie2

It is the same term in Chinese as in Japanese.


----------



## chuff

I don't speak all of these languages, I just happen to have a lot of dictionaries 

*Norwegian*: vold
*Dutch*: geweldpleging
*Finnish*: väkivalta
*Hungarian*: erõszak
*Irish Gaelic*: lámh láidir
*Latin*: vis (sing.)
*Old English*: hæst
*Russian*: насилие
*Swedish*: våld

Hope that helped. That's just what the language dictionaries have listed


----------



## Henryk

The German "Gewalt" fits better. Nobody would say "Gewalttätigkeit".


----------



## cyanista

Have a look here, santi.


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi and Panjabi:  /hi.nsaa/
Panjabi: ਹਿਂਸਾ
Hindi: हिंसा

Urdu:  /tashdud/


----------



## kgleoite

Chuff the Irish for violence is foréigean
Lámh láidir means the upper hand (literally the strong hand)


----------



## ronanpoirier

s_a_n_t_i said:
			
		

> العنف (Turkish)



Turkish doesn't use the latin alphabet instead?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

nasilje (Cyrillic: насиље)


----------



## optimistique

chuff said:


> I don't speak all of these languages, I just happen to have a lot of dictionaries
> 
> *Norwegian*: vold
> *Dutch*: geweldpleging
> *Finnish*: väkivalta
> *Hungarian*: erõszak
> *Irish Gaelic*: lámh láidir
> *Latin*: vis (sing.)
> *Old English*: hæst
> *Russian*: насилие
> *Swedish*: våld
> 
> Hope that helped. That's just what the language dictionaries have listed



It's just '*geweld*' in Dutch. 'Geweldpleging' would be 'committance of violence' (not quite the same).


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Thank you all! Now I have it in lots of languages.
Really really thanks. 

The school project was making a T-shirt (The subject was the "no-violence") I will put all this terms in the front, and in the back, I will draw a big interrogative question mark, and write in my native language -Spanish- "¿Para qué?" (For what?).
I probably post an image when finished.

Good Luck & Thanks again to all of you.
Santi.


----------



## übermönch

http://www.foreignword.com/ is a nice site to look up single terms in *many* different languages.


----------



## cherine

> Originally Posted by *s_a_n_t_i*
> العنف (Turkish)





			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Turkish doesn't use the latin alphabet instead?


Yes, you're right. This word is in Arabic, not Turkish.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I'm sure s_a_n_t_i actually just made a typo. After all, he/she is 17 and makes a school project in multilingual which makes him/her good enough to distinguish two languages that are linguistically and alphabetically different. 

In *Turkish*, which is an _Ural-Altaic_ language written in _Latin_ alphabet, we call violence "şiddet" or "zorlama", I can tell you the difference between these two words if you need. I, however, suggest that you use "şiddet" in your context.

Hope that helps.


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Haha. Yes, I'm a "HE" of 17 years old.
I'm Lebanon descendant (My great-grandfathers) and I should have known the difference. By the way I meant "Arabic" with "Turkish", because I didn't know how to say "Árabe" (the word in my language) in English, and thought that Turkish was the word when refering to Arabic (I didn't know this word actually existed... I should've looked it up in the dictionary)
Anyway, thanks to all of you, everyone's been very kind, and your replies were very useful to me.
Best regards,
Santi.


----------



## elroy

Turkish _used_ to use the Arabic alphabet but switched to the Latin alphabet about a hundred years ago.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

geweld = violence
geweldadig = violent
pleeg geweld = commit violence


----------



## Mutichou

In French: violence.


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian: violenţă.


----------



## Nunty

In Hebrew,  אלימות pronounced alimoot.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

s_a_n_t_i said:


> Haha. Yes, I'm a "HE" of 17 years old.
> I'm Lebanon descendant (My great-grandfathers) and I should have known the difference. By the way I meant "Arabic" with "Turkish", because I didn't know how to say "Árabe" (the word in my language) in English, and thought that Turkish was the word when refering to Arabic (I didn't know this word actually existed... I should've looked it up in the dictionary)



Let's see if I got you correct: You didn't know what Árabe,_ a Semitic language written in Arabic alphabet and spoken by 270 million people especially in whole Middle East, North Africa and known to be related to Hebrew and Aramaic which is also your forbears's native,_ is called in English, then you picked another language name, Turkish, _an Altaic language which the Spanish call as Turco written in Latin aphabet and spoken by approximately 100 million people in Europe and Central Asia which is thought to be related to Japanese, Hungarian and Finnish, _so that you could replace with it. Is that right? 

I'm sure speakers of Arabic and Turkish would be glad if you could edit your first post so that nobody could mix up these language.



elroy said:


> Turkish _used_ to use the Arabic alphabet but switched to the Latin alphabet about a hundred years ago.


Good point. Actually, Ottoman used Arabic alphabet, as a result of Islamization and ruling Middle East, and that language was kinda different than we currently use. People hardly understood it but it was still official until the republic was declared and Latin fully accepted.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Chazzwozzer said:


> "şiddet" or "zorlama",


 
Both these words for "violence" seem to have Arabic equivalents with similar pronunciations. The first "siddet" corresponds to the Arabic "Shiddah" or "Shiddeh" or "Shiddet" (الشدة) i.e. (severity, strength, force) and the second to "Thulm" (oppression, wrongdoing) or "Thulmah" (darkness) & written in Arabic as (الظلم) & (الظلمة) pronounced sometimes as "Zulm" & "Zulma" respectively.

While the first one is clearly connected to Arabic the second one I'm not entirely sure of.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Abu Bishr said:


> Both these words for "violence" seem to have Arabic equivalents with similar pronunciations. The first "siddet" corresponds to the Arabic "Shiddah" or "Shiddeh" or "Shiddet" (الشدة) i.e. (severity, strength, force) and the second to "Thulm" (oppression, wrongdoing) or "Thulmah" (darkness) & written in Arabic as (الظلم) & (الظلمة) pronounced sometimes as "Zulm" & "Zulma" respectively.
> 
> While the first one is clearly connected to Arabic the second one I'm not entirely sure of.


That's right. Şiddet is one of those Arabic loanwords in Turkish and zorlama does not of course ring a bell to you because it was probably coined to replace Arabic origin and now they both exist. I don't TDK introduced it since it's root is clearly Persian, despite it has Turkish suffixes. It might have occured druing one of "purifying language" kind of nationalist movement, because I know many French words occured like that mistakenly because of these movements. (I don't say all French words in Turkish occured mistakenly.)

Şiddet has double constonant in a row which suggests it's obviously not Turkish.

TDK, the official regulator of Turkish, has been trying to remove this word and coining new Turkish words to replace that like yeğinlik. For severity meaning: hız. Some people tend to use Turkish ones however still there are many people insist on the words of old times.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> Hindi and Panjabi: /hi.nsaa/
> Panjabi: ਹਿਂਸਾ
> Hindi: हिंसा
> 
> Urdu: /tashdud/


Same in Gujarati: હિંસા (Hinsaa)


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Chazzwozzer said:


> Let's see if I got you correct



Yes you got me correctly.



Chazzwozzer said:


> I'm sure speakers of Arabic and Turkish would be glad if you could edit your first post so that nobody could mix up these language.



Edit done .


Thanks everybody again.
Best Regards,
Santi


----------



## SofiaB

Chazzwozzer said:


> That's right. Şiddet is one of those Arabic loanwords in Turkish and zorlama does not of course ring a bell to you because it was probably coined to replace Arabic origin and now they both exist. I don't TDK introduced it since it's root is clearly Persian, despite it has Turkish suffixes. It might have occured druing one of "purifying language" kind of nationalist movement, because I know many French words occured like that mistakenly because of these movements. (I don't say all French words in Turkish occured mistakenly.)
> 
> Şiddet has double constonant in a row which suggests it's obviously not Turkish.
> 
> TDK, the official regulator of Turkish, has been trying to remove this word and coining new Turkish words to replace that like yeğinlik. For severity meaning: hız. Some people tend to use Turkish ones however still there are many people insist on the words of old times.


In Uyghurche Turkic (Uighur) 
*شىدده ت* (shiddet)
The same as Turkish but written in the Arabic alphabet.
also wehshiylik  *
*


----------



## avalon2004

The word in Greek is *βία*, or "veea".
In Catalan, the word is *violència*.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Chechen - таlзыр*


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: _Sigalot/ Gulo(h)_


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *násilí*


----------



## mcibor

I wonder what you used for Polish equivalent, cause violence is "przemoc", but on T-shirt no-violence I would use "bez przemocy" (meaning without violence)


----------



## A.O.T.

*Ukrainian*: насильство (nasyl'stvo)


----------



## A.O.T.

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Chechen - таlзыр*



In Chechen *таIзар* - *punishment* rather than violence.

http://ingush.narod.ru/chech/dict/6/394.gif

*ницкъ* - this is the right word for *violence* in Chechen.

http://ingush.narod.ru/chech/dict/5/316.gif


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> The word in Greek is *βία*, or "veea".
> In Catalan, the word is *violència*.



Just wanted to add that in Greek mythology, «Βία» ('Bīă, _f._), the personification of violence, «Κράτος» ('Krātŏs, _n._), the personification of the state's authority/power, «Ζῆλος» ('Zēlŏs, _m._), the personification of zeal and «Νίκη» ('Nīkē, _f._), the personification of victory, were brothers and sisters.
«Βία» ('bīă, _f._) or in Modern Greek pronunciation, 'via, _f._, from PIE base *gʷiyā-, _to live_, is cognate to «βίος» ('bīŏs, _m._), 'vios, _m._ in modern pronunciation, the livelihood, mode of life.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: насилие.


----------



## oveka

A.O.T. said:


> *Ukrainian*: насильство (nasyl'stvo)


Different:
наси́льство, наси́лля
си́лування, при́мус - compulsion
ґвалтува́ння - sexual
зґвалтува́ння - consisted


----------

